# fail to install sdlmm due missing sdl headers



## SIFE (Jan 5, 2010)

Salamo Alikom

i try to install sdlmm from ports but i get this msg :

```
checking for assert() use... enabled
checking for sdl-config... /usr/local/bin/sdl-config
checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no
*** Could not run SDL test program, checking why...
*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
*** exact error that occured. This usually means SDL was incorrectly installed
*** or that you have moved SDL since it was installed. In the latter case, you
*** may want to edit the sdl-config script: /usr/local/bin/sdl-config
configure: error: *** SDL version 1.2.0 or newer not found!
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]ports@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/sdlmm/work/SDLmm-0.1.8/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/sdlmm.
```
sdl is  already installed :

```
sdl-1.2.13_4,2      Cross-platform multimedia development API
```
and headers in /usr/local/include/SDL already present too :

```
SDL.h		SDL_cdrom.h	SDL_error.h	SDL_keyboard.h	SDL_mouse.h	SDL_platform.h	SDL_syswm.h	SDL_version.h
SDL_active.h	SDL_config.h	SDL_events.h	SDL_keysym.h	SDL_mutex.h	SDL_quit.h	SDL_thread.h	SDL_video.h
SDL_audio.h	SDL_cpuinfo.h	SDL_getenv.h	SDL_loadso.h	SDL_name.h	SDL_rwops.h	SDL_timer.h	begin_code.h
SDL_byteorder.h	SDL_endian.h	SDL_joystick.h	SDL_main.h	SDL_opengl.h	SDL_stdinc.h	SDL_types.h	close_code.h
```


----------



## crsd (Jan 5, 2010)

Why do you think that headers are missing and what is in config.log?

Builds here with:

```
sdl-1.2.13_4,2
```


----------



## SIFE (Jan 5, 2010)

i was think i install wrong port ,after reading the config.log file i see the problem from libvgl .
i attache config log .


----------



## SIFE (Jan 5, 2010)

how is that ?


----------



## crsd (Jan 5, 2010)

You seem to be having this problem for a long time now (re: your virtualbox thread). Have you tried reinstalling sdl?


----------



## SIFE (Jan 5, 2010)

i did many times ,i am using custom kernel with stable source tree .


----------



## crsd (Jan 6, 2010)

What are the contents of your /etc/{make,src}.conf? Paste output of:
`# cd /usr/src/lib/libvgl; make cleandir; make obj; make`


----------



## SIFE (Jan 6, 2010)

```
CPUTYPE=pentium4
CFLAGS=-pipe
MODULES_OVERRIDE=zfs pf pflog sis linux linprocfs procfs acpi ata\
sound/sound sound/driver/ich cd9660 msdosfs accf_http \
opensolaris krpc usb/usb usb/umass usb/ulpt usb/uhci usb/uhid usb/ugensa
WITHOUT_JAVA=YES
WITHOUT_OPENOFFICE=TRUE
# added by use.perl 2009-12-26 18:41:17
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```


```
/usr/obj/usr/src/lib/libvgl created for /usr/src/lib/libvgl
cc -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/main.c
cc -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/simple.c
cc -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/bitmap.c
cc -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/text.c
cc -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/mouse.c
cc -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/keyboard.c
building static vgl library
ranlib libvgl.a
cc -pg -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/main.c -o main.po
cc -pg -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/simple.c -o simple.po
cc -pg -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/bitmap.c -o bitmap.po
cc -pg -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/text.c -o text.po
cc -pg -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/mouse.c -o mouse.po
cc -pg -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/keyboard.c -o keyboard.po
building profiled vgl library
ranlib libvgl_p.a
cc -fpic -DPIC -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/main.c -o main.So
cc -fpic -DPIC -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/simple.c -o simple.So
cc -fpic -DPIC -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/bitmap.c -o bitmap.So
cc -fpic -DPIC -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/text.c -o text.So
cc -fpic -DPIC -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/mouse.c -o mouse.So
cc -fpic -DPIC -pipe -march=pentium4 -Wall -I/usr/src/lib/libvgl -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libvgl/keyboard.c -o keyboard.So
building shared library libvgl.so.6
gzip -cn /usr/src/lib/libvgl/vgl.3 > vgl.3.gz
```


----------



## crsd (Jan 6, 2010)

Only thing that I can think of... Try commenting your CFLAGS line and reinstall libvgl:
`# cd /usr/src/lib/libvgl; make cleandir; make obj; make; make install`


----------



## SIFE (Jan 6, 2010)

Now it is working. It is strange that I did this before but doesn't work and know it works.
Problem solved.


----------



## warudemaru (Apr 10, 2011)

crsd said:
			
		

> Only thing that I can think of... Try commenting your CFLAGS line and reinstall libvgl:



Unbelievable while my CFLAGS were just _-g_ and that was enough to screw the whole thing up!


----------



## SIFE (Apr 12, 2011)

warudemaru said:
			
		

> Unbelievable while my CFLAGS were just _-g_ and that was enough to screw the whole thing up!


Use -g flag only for debugging proposes.


----------

